# A Big Thank You to Dominic for fixing the " Off Topic " section !



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2018)

nononono said:


>


*WORD*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

This must be nono's only outlet . . . so yes Dom, thanks, if it keeps the rest of the world safe from nono, yes, well done!


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This must be nono's only outlet . . . so yes Dom, thanks, if it keeps the rest of the world safe from nono, yes, well done!



*That's right Liberal Union Rat....every morning all I can think about is harassing YOU !*
*You're the center of my world , while Wez, Spola and xyz are Moons.....*
*Andy and Fries are distant asteroids comprised of cold dark ice.*
*The other Liberals are just space dust in the wind....*

*Then there is " Bob " the Fat Black hole that tries to sucks the life out of the TRUTH.*

*Poor Poor Rat.....Tariffs are what Steel workers silently want, the swamp won't let him speak the Truth.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's right Liberal Union Rat....every morning all I can think about is harassing YOU !*
> *You're the center of my world , while Wez, Spola and xyz are Moons.....*
> *Andy and Fries are distant asteroids comprised of cold dark ice.*
> *The other Liberals are just space dust in the wind....*
> ...


You don't understand business do you?


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't understand business do you?


*Wayyyyyyy more than you ever will.*
*What's sad is you are in a hole.*
*And you don't even know it.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

*Hey Rat.......how's it feel to be stupid ?*

*Awwww come on, it's ok to be a Union Parrot.*
*But it's rather hard to fit you boot in your Parrot mouth.....*


*U.S. International Trade Commission rules in favor of U.S. steel industry on subsidized Chinese imports*



By Peter Whoriskey
Washington Post Staff Writer
Thursday, December 31, 2009


The U.S. International Trade Commission ruled Wednesday that a surge of subsidized Chinese steel has harmed or threatens to harm the U.S. industry, acting in one of the largest trade cases ever involving the two countries.

The volume of the steel pipes imported from China more than tripled from 2006 to 2008, rising from $681 million to $2.8 billion, according to the most recent Commerce Department figures.

The case means that the United States can collect duties on the Chinese imports.

"This is great news for the U.S. steel industry," said Roger Schagrin, *an attorney for the U.S. steelmakers and the United Steelworkers union. *






*The case also promises to heighten U.S.-China trade tensions, which were aggravated earlier this year when the Obama administration imposed a tariff on imported Chinese tires. *

Because the recent case was decided by the commission after a judicial-like process rather than by the administration, trade observers said the case may be less likely to provoke a reaction from the Chinese government.

"The president doesn't really get his hands dirty in this," said Dan Ikenson, associate director for trade policy studies at the Cato Institute. "I think the Chinese government knows this is not reflective of the Obama administration's trade policy."

Attorneys representing the Chinese steel producers in the case could not be reached for comment or said they had not received permission to comment.

In a statement last month, China's Ministry of Commerce called the proposed tariffs in the case "abusive protectionism."

The commission, which consists of three Republicans and three Democrats, voted unanimously on the matter.

*According to the U.S. steel companies that filed the complaint along with the United Steelworkers, Chinese government subsidies to steelmakers unfairly allowed the Chinese firms to overwhelm their U.S. rivals. *

The steel pipes at issue, known as oil country tubular goods, are used primarily by the oil and gas industry. By dollar volume of imports in the industry, the case represents the largest U.S.-China trade case ever, lawyers said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Rat.......how's it feel to be stupid ?*
> 
> *Awwww come on, it's ok to be a Union Parrot.*
> *But it's rather hard to fit you boot in your Parrot mouth.....*
> ...


Steelworkers and Ironworkers are distinctly different groups . . . you really are a foolish tool.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Steelworkers and Ironworkers are distinctly different groups . . . you really are a foolish tool.


*Amalgamated Association of Iron and Steel Workers*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This article is about the defunct union. For other uses defining the worker, see Steel worker (disambiguation). 
AA
*Full name* Amalgamated Association of Iron and Steel Workers
*Founded* 1876
*Date dissolved* May 22, 1942
*Merged into* United Steelworkers
*Members* 150,000 (February 1934)
*Affiliation* Congress of Industrial Organizations, Steel Workers Organizing Committee
*Country* United States of America
*Amalgamated Association of Iron and Steel Workers* (commonly known as the *AA*) was an American labor union formed in 1876 to represent iron and steel workers. It partnered with the Steel Workers Organizing Committee and CIO, in November 1935. Both organizations disbanded May 22, 1942, to form a new organization, the United Steelworkers.

*From YOUR site !*

*The International Association of Bridge, Structural, Ornamental and Reinforcing Iron Workers Union, AFL-CIO, is a proud trade association whose beginnings go back to the 1890s. We currently represent 120,000 members in North America. Members of our union have worked on nearly every major construction project you can think of - the Golden Gate Bridge, the Sears Tower, the St. Louis Arch, and the Oil Sands Plant Expansion in Alberta, the World Trade Center, and now Freedom Tower. We represent ironworkers who work on bridges, structural steel, ornamental, architectural, and miscellaneous metals, rebar, and in shops. Across North America, we build.

And we build safely and skillfully, getting the job done right and on time.

We provide many benefits and support for our members. These benefits include the advantage of working under a collective bargaining agreement that brings bigger paychecks, better health and retirement benefits, more secure jobs, and safe working conditions.

Explore our site and find out why for ironworkers the sky's the limit!

*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Occupational Employment Statistics

*United States Department of Labor Statistics*

*Occupational Employment and Wages, May 2016*
*47-2221 Structural Iron and Steel Workers*
Raise, place, and unite iron or steel girders, columns, and other structural members to form completed structures or structural frameworks. May erect metal storage tanks and assemble prefabricated metal buildings. Excludes "Reinforcing Iron and Rebar Workers" (47-2171).



National estimates for this occupation
Industry profile for this occupation
Geographic profile for this occupation
*National estimates for this occupation: Top*
Employment estimate and mean wage estimates for this occupation:

*Employment (1) * *Employment
RSE (3) * *Mean hourly
wage* *Mean annual
wage (2) * *Wage RSE (3) *
69,440 2.6 % $26.94 $56,040 1.1 %
Percentile wage estimates for this occupation:

* Percentile * * 10% * * 25% * * 50%
(Median) * * 75% * * 90% *
Hourly Wage $14.63 $17.93 $24.91 $34.24 $44.15
Annual Wage (2) $30,440 $37,290 $51,800 $71,220 $91,830

*Industry profile for this occupation: Top*
Industries with the highest published employment and wages for this occupation are provided. For a list of all industries with employment in this occupation, see the Create Customized Tables function.

Industries with the highest levels of employment in this occupation:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2018)

*Which one is Husker?*


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Which one is Husker?*


*Red Hat.....he beats up his partner after business, because he's in denial.*


----------

